# LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?



## steAK79 (2. Januar 2016)

*LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Hi Jungs (und Mädels)!

Da ich die Tage den PC wieder halb zerrupfen darf und der "Mehraufwand" sich
dann einigermaßen in Grenzen hält hätte ich gern mal in die Runde gefragt ob:

1. das Aufbringen von LM bei der 980 ti Sinn macht, und
2. mit welchen Temperaturdifferenzen (erfahrungsgemäß?!?) zu rechnen ist.

Da die GPU-Temps bei WaKü ja ohnehin schon total angenehm sind würde ich mir
bei ner Ausbeute von 1K den Aufwand sparen den Fullblock noch mal runter zu basteln...

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

lm lohnt immer...auser bei minusgraden da verhält es sich nichso gut....

bei grakas...kp kommt auf die quaslitöt des kphlers un der vorherigen wlp an..ich denke mit 5°C oder mehr ist zu rechnen...

wichtig da lm leitet... alle ums die befindlichen bauteile isolieren durch z.b. abtapen


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Kommt drauf an was du erreichen willst. Natürlich werden die Temperaturen bei LM im Vergleich zu normaler WLP ein bisschen kleiner ausfallen (eine Handvoll Grad) - aber wozu?
Gerade bei einer WaKü wo du sowieso keine Temperaturprobleme hast ist es der GPU völlig egal ob sie unter Last 40, 50 oder 60°C warm wird. Solche Maßnahmen sind eher bei Luftkühlern sinnvoll da man hier sofort deutlich kühler und leiser werden kann, wenn die Kühlung sowieso extrem stark ist ists am Ende egal ob 5K mehr oder weniger.

Wenns dir drauf ankommt das letzte Grad rauszuholen oder das letzte MHz rauszuquetschen oder das letzte Watt einzusparen (kühlere Chips sind minimal besser taktbar und verbrauchen etwas weniger Strom) oder mans einfach aus Lust am Basteln macht spricht nichts dagegen - einen echten praktischen Mehrwert im Alltag hats aber nicht.


----------



## steAK79 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Ah, Ok, 5K ist ja schonmal nen Schluck, aber braucht man den?
Beim GM 200 is doch kaum was in direkter Nähe der GPU, oder ist gemeint,
dass das abgeklebe *nach* dem Bepinseln wierder entfernt wird?
Mag eher ungern langfristig Isolierband auf dem pcb festschweissen 
Finde in der Summe ist grundsätzlich geltend: Je kälter desto besser umso leiser...


@ Alk: Sowas hatte ich befürchtet. Frag mich ohnehin wie manche Taktraten zustande kommen sollen.
bei meiner ist iwo um die 1520Mhz der Arsch ab. Groß Voltage hab ich keine mehr dazu (wobei dit Bios eh nicht
mehr als 1,237 freizugeben scheint...) 
Schrauben find ich toll, ich mags zu "verbessern", wobei das letzte hz oder °C da nicht wirklich von riesiger Rolle sind...


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

wiso aufm pcb?
um den grafikchip selbst herum (sein grünes pcb) sind bauteile drauf wenn ich mich nicht irre..die müssen geschptzt werden...das komplette pcb der graka wird in keinerweise betroffen sein ...sodas du nix isoliern musst... und das schweist auch nicht fest
und das zeug bleibt natürlich... es ist für den falle das das lm zu viel ist und überquilt das nix an die bauteile kommt...weil nen kurzer da lyncht dir im handumdrehen die gpu wende pech hast


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*



steAK79 schrieb:


> @ Alk: Sowas hatte ich befürchtet. Frag mich ohnehin wie manche Taktraten zustande kommen sollen.



Das ist rein Glücksabhängig. Die meisten Maxwell-Karten gehen zwischen 1400 und 1500 MHz stabil (ohne großartige Mods), wenn man Pech hat sinds nur 1350, bei extremem Glück geht auch viel mehr (wir haben jemanden im Forum dessen Karte 1750 MHz stabil schafft: GTX 970 "Ultra": Ohne Spannungsanhebung auf 1.750 MHz?).


----------



## steAK79 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Aufm pcb:  Na die Fläche um die gpu herum. Das der Rest nicht abgeklebt wird ist mir klar.
Hab das nicht mehr soOo genau in Erinnerung wie das jetzt genau um den chip herum wahr.
Bin ja schon im Alter bei dem die grauen Haare langsam aber stetig mehr werden 

Dacht mir nur, da ich die cpu köpfen will um die Temps da noch mal ne Ecke weiter zu drücken
(wobei der Effekt m.E. nach dort deutlich größer sein sollte), dass ich ja dann bei der gpu auch Hand anlegen könnte.

Wie gesagt, ich bin überzeugt: kälter = besser = leiser

@ Alk: Kommt dann dabei die viel diskuttierte asic ins Spiel? Ich soll laut gpu-z 77,6 haben, nen mittelmäßiger Wert, nicht wahr?
1350 is aber dünn... die 6g läuft im stock turbo ja "schon" auf 1379


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*



steAK79 schrieb:


> @ Alk: Kommt dann dabei die viel diskuttierte asic ins Spiel? Ich soll laut gpu-z 77,6 haben, nen mittelmäßiger Wert, nicht wahr?



Die ASIC ist ein mythenhafter sagenumwobener Wert der für den Endkunden nicht die geringste Bedeutung hat. Ja, es stimmt schopn dass bessere ASIC-Raten tendentiell auch besser übertaktbar sind, das ist aber weder zwingend so (auch eine sehr hohe ASIC-Karte kann ein OC-Krüppel sein) noch gibts irgendeinen direkten rechnerischen Zusammenhang. Ich hab eine Karte mit 73% und eine mit 66% ASIC - die beiden unterscheiden sich in ihrem OC-Potential um keine 50 MHz (ich weiß nicht mal welche Karte die bessere ist ).


----------



## steAK79 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das meinte ich, direkt um die gpu ist ja nichts an Bauteilen.
klappt mein altes Hirn ja doch noch, zumindest in den "lichten Momenten"


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

tjq bei oc brauch mein einfach nur glück...
aber mit wakp gehen in der regel ja schonam paar mhz mehr...auch die noch tieferen temps können helfen


machs doch ned so schwer xD
ok sag ivhs anderst... um die den gpu chip (die)herum sind doch kleine bauteile .... die musst du abdecken... die sind gefährdet....
wie gesgt ichrede nicht vom graka sondern vom gpu pcb


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Den Bereich bei deiner GPU neben dem Die mit Klarlack, WLP, ... beim Einsatz von LM abdecken. Da du bei einer GPU einen direkten Kontakt zwischen Die und Kühler hast, würde ich lediglich gute WLP wie z.B. die Kryonaut einsetzen.

Bei einer CPU ist die Kombination "Die --> LM -->HS -- WLP --> Kühler" eine gute Wahl.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein vernickelter Kühler mit LM (hier Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra) reagieren kann. Das lässt sich dann nur mit Nassschleifpapier entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steAK79 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Ah jetzt ja.... 
da stand ich wohl dezent auf dem Schlauch... und dazugelernt, kein hs auf der gpu! Danke dafür.

@ Lios: Danke für den Tip, chemische oder auch galvanische Aktivitäten sind Axxxxlöcher und haben generelles Hausverbot in meiner Kiste!


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

zum glück hat meine wasserkühler noch nich reagiert trotz lm^^
ja standest aufn schlauch xD
ich empfehle eben tape wegen eventueler rma... klarlack ist ja definitiv sichtbar falls du das pech hast das deine katte sti hprobenartig überprüft wird... ordentlich abtapen reich und ist entfernbar...
gibg spezielle reinigungskits die lm von sämtlichen oberflächen ordentlich reinigen...


----------



## steAK79 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Hat denn schonmal wer das ganze mit Phobya LM in der Praxis umgesetzt?

Kühlblöcke in meinem Fall sind beide vernickelte Ausführungen von EKWB.
Es ist zwar kein MUSS, aber ich kann mir schon lebhaft vorstellen die Temps dann doch noch mal nen Schwung zu senken
wenn eben nicht "nur" wlp zwischen hs/die und Block sitzt.
Da Caseking vor Sylvester mal wieder zu unfähig war den Lagerbestand aktuell zu halten, bzw. dem Endkunden
mitzuteilen, das was nicht lagermäßig da ist und deswegen die komplette Bestellung nicht rausgeht, komme ich jetzt gerade
eh nicht so weiter wie ursprpünglich geplant. Wenn ich nämlich nicht noch den Grizly bestelle hätte ich nur die mitgelieferte Paste von EK zur Hand.
Weiß denn jemand wo die zugekauft wird, bzw. was das fürn Zeug ist und wie die dessen Temp-Werte aussehen ?

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

soll ne lm wlp von thermal grizzly kommen die conductonaut: Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions - Conductonaut
weit besse wie bisherige lm wlps die haben max 40W/mk... wann das aufm markt kommt kp...

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase liquid ultra hat z.b. 38,4W/mk


----------



## steAK79 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

Joa, 73W ist mal ne Ansage im Verhältnis zu ~40W.

Dr Google meint aber das man die noch, wie Du bereits sagtest, nirgends kaufen kann.
Hilft also nicht


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

jo kla... aber ich bin gespannt... das zeug wäre abartig gut... wenn die angaben stimmen hängt das selbst liquid ultra problemlos in den schatten.... ma schaun ob man an infos zu dem zeug kommt


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> jo kla... aber ich bin gespannt... das zeug wäre abartig gut... wenn die angaben stimmen hängt das selbst liquid ultra problemlos in den schatten.... ma schaun ob man an infos zu dem zeug kommt



Vergleich Kryonaut vs. Conductonaut

CPU-KÃ¶pfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Maximal 8°C Unterschied, der Abstand zur Liquid Ultra wird noch etwas geringer sein.


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*

das ist unter lift... unter wasser kann sich das ganz anderst verhalten...  aber ivh denk das da der unterschied ev sogar noch gröser wird... hab leider kein test mit waküs dazu gefunden bisher


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: LM bei WaKü GPU sinnvoll?*



steAK79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unmittelbar um die GPU herum befinden sich mehrere sehr kleine Widerstände. Wenn man etwas schützen möchte, dann sicherlich die. Allerdings haben diese Bauteile einen ausreichenden Abstand zum Kühlerboden und auch zur GPU. Solange man nicht zuviel Flüssigmetall benutzt, kommt es nicht in deren Nähe. Vorsicht ist aber auch beim Verpinseln angesagt. Sollte ein Spritzer Flüssigmetall unter ein SMD-Bauteil gelangen, hat man keine Chance.


----------

